# audios on word of faith?



## lynnie (Jan 22, 2013)

Well brethren, my husband has already started in with the other thread so we can get some ST- CD sets for the church library. I sure appreciate the collective knowledge here. He is going to be very busy! 

Any ideas for a few word of faith/positive confession/prosperity CDs? I could really use one on Joyce Meyer and Osteen. I don't want them too intellectual and cynical, more like a basic presentation of why word of faith is not Christianity but is a different gospel. We have books by McConnell and Farah and so forth, but we need audios. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SolaSaint (Jan 22, 2013)

You may want to check Hanagraff's website "www.equip.org"


----------



## A5pointer (Jan 23, 2013)

SolaSaint said:


> You may want to check Hanagraff's website "www.equip.org"



Yup, he lays it out very well in "Christianity in Crisis" Also has the book on cd with actual audio of the false teachers.


----------

